# Thread dial on Grizzly 4003 Lathe



## ridgeway (Aug 5, 2013)

For some reason, my lathe does not have a witness mark on the threading dial housing.  Where is the mark usually located on a grizzly?  Does it matter?  I'm assuming as long as you engage the half nut on the same number at the same spot each time?


----------



## raross61 (Aug 5, 2013)

ridgeway said:


> For some reason, my lathe does not have a witness mark on the threading dial housing. Where is the mark usually located on a grizzly? Does it matter? I'm assuming as long as you engage the half nut on the same number at the same spot each time?



On my G4003G there is no "Mark As per Say" there is the rounded head of a brass nail indicating the number location point! I hope this helps? Pretty bad picture but it looks like it is around the 6:00 position!


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 5, 2013)

For what its worth deptartment, sometimes the marks will not line up perfectly.  All lathes I have, a witness mark was made on a large common washer.
That way you cant dial the washer in perfectly when closing the half nut.
Sam


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I'll have give it some thought and come up with a movable washer.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 5, 2013)

Just start the lathe, lock in the halfnuts, and then shut off the motor. The you can scribe a line near any number you want.


----------



## metalmole (Aug 5, 2013)

epanzella said:


> Just start the lathe, lock in the halfnuts, and then shut off the motor. The you can scribe a line near any number you want.


yep that's what I did on mine...


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 6, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## HACKMASTER (Sep 14, 2013)

is the tool set to 29.5 
is the tool ground to 60. 
is it a metric thread dial ?


----------

